
Apple will let you port Google Chrome extensions to Safari - michaelrkn
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/25/apple-will-let-you-port-google-chrome-extensions-to-safari/
======
evolve2k
Clever. Let’s them announce a new feature which is basically u locking access
to the hard work done by others and further by putting a better user
experience into how they privacy sandbox extensions they get to further
highlight the the safety and privacy you get by sticking with apple products.
All important brand position messages as Apple positions itself to be the
future of where you should store your sensitive health data.

